# Comfort at a minimum width



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I just purchase a two seat section for my HT. Now there are TONS:dohf company with Boatloads of Styles to choose from but I was able to narrow mine down alot.

1. Available in Canada
2. A two seat section that is no more then 64inchs across (I have 68inch between my two couches that are on the side walls)
3. Chaise style (no gap between foot rest and seat)
4. No more then $650/seat Canadian Including shipping if required.

Now even though most manufactures can be special ordered to Canada its #2 that was the real cutter. For example Palliser (the company I ended up buying from) has 26 styles of theater seats but only 2 that are no more then 64inch wide.

Well I found them and went out for a "butt test". Now I must admit I found some Oooo so comfy HT seats that were 10-20 inches too wide and 75-150% more expensive but I overcame and tried the:

http://www.palliser.com/furniture/Products/HTS/series.html?id=41454

and it was very nice, the headrest had some nice puff to it so if put your head back your not looking at the ceiling, back still felt good after a movie, and the chaise style lets you move your legs around without falling into a hole.

I also found the fabric Anthracite http://www.palliser.com/export/site...ons/Swatches/Phoenix_Anthracite.tif_Large.jpg to be very leathery swede like

IF you need a narrow seat for your HT, I would recommend you take a look at this one


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report! :T


----------

